# Unterschied - Ethernet, TCPIP, Iso on TCP



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wahrscheinlich haltet Ihr mich jetzt für blöd und vielleicht gehörts auch nicht hierher, aber was genau ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem besagten Ethernet, TCPIP, Iso on TCP, usw. Ich meine gehört zu haben  das Iso on TCP irgendwas gepacktes ist, das dann per TCPIP übermittelt wird. Aber eine wirkliche Ahnung darüber hab ich nicht. Über Antworten wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss
Wolle


----------



## Question_mark (9 Juli 2004)

*Ethernet*

@Wolle,



> TCP/IP
> UDP
> ISO(H1)
> ISO on TCP(RFC1006)
> ...



sind ganz einfach nur verschiedene Protokolle im Ethernet.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
O.K. Und wieso gibts überhaupt verschiedene Protokolle? Hat das was mit den verschiedenen Steuerungssystemen zu tun oder mit den zu übermittelnden Daten oder mit was? Was ist denn der wirkliche Unterschied der Protokolle?
Gruss
Wolle


----------



## Question_mark (9 Juli 2004)

*Protokolle*

@Wolle,


> Und wieso gibts überhaupt verschiedene Protokolle?



Jeder kann ein eigenes Ethernet Protokoll durch ein RFC (Request for change) beim IAB (Internet Architecture Board) beantragen, naja zumindest theoretisch denn die Hürden sind natürlich sehr hoch !
Die verschiedenen Protokolle der Hersteller sind halt so entstanden. Sie unterscheiden sich dadurch, dass sie verbindungslos oder verbindungsorientiert und gesichert oder ungesichert sind und natürlich auch durch an die jeweilige SPS angepasste Datenpakete sowie Transportsicherung etc.
Allgemeine Infos hier  :  http://bsd.rrze.uni-erlangen.de/~fd/lectures/tcpip-grundlagen-20030430.pd

Info zum Modbus : www.modbus.org

Info zu  SPS-Header und RFC1006 : http://www.process-informatik.de/sonst/s5tcp.htm

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (9 Juli 2004)

*Re: Protokolle*



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> RFC (Request for change)


Request For Comment

Ausserdem kann natürlich auch noch jeder über das Ethernet schicken was immer er will...

Zunächst unterscheidet man verschiedene Schichten gemäß einem ISO-7-Schichten-Modell. Ohne es genau wiederzugeben zu können reicht es vom physikalischen Medium bis hinauf zur Anwendung.Dazischen sind Dinge wie Zuteilung der Sendeberechtigung, Transportsicherung, Wiederholung u.s.w.

Die Ethernet-Standards definieren die Kabel (10B2, 10BT, 100BT,u.s.w.), eine minimale und maximale Paketlänge in Bytes (ca 60 -1514), die Taktrückgewinnung im Empfänger, die Adressierung der Stationen mittels (weltweit eindeutiger) 6-byte MAC-Adressen, sowie die Art der Sendeberechtigung (CSMA/CD). Jeder sendet wann er will. Wenn er das eigene Signal nicht mehr versteht, hat wohl auch ein anderer gleichzeitig gesendet, der merkt es auch, beide warten eine zufällige Zeit und wiederholen.

Ab hier kannst du in die Bytes eines Pakets packen, was du willst. Wenn du aber mit anderen Geräten sprechen willst, brauchst du gemeinsame Standards hinsichtlich des Aufbaus der Datenpakete.

Im Internet (und anderen TCP/IP basierten Netzen) definiert IP einen Header, der mittels einer zusätzlichen IP-Adresse die Weitergabe über Router in andere Teilnetze erlaubt.

TCP stellt mittels Kontrollzählern und Wiederholung sicher, dass Daten möglichst ankommen und in der richtigen Reihenfolge an das Anwenderprogramm gelangen.

ISO ist eine andere Art, logische Adressen (und Routing?) zu implementieren, basiert auf irgendeinem Standard der ITU, ist weniger Leistungsfähig als TCP/IP.

RFC 1006 definiert die Art und Weise, ein vorhandenes ISO-Paket als "Nutzlast" in einem TCP-Paket zu transportieren.

Modbus definiert Anfragen und Antworten zum Datenaustausch zwischen Steuerungen (gib mir dein sechstes Datenwort! Ok es ist 4711.).

Modbus läßt sich als "Nutzlast" über TCP transportieren. Das braucht keine extra Norm, das Paket nach Modbus füllt einfach das Nutzdatenfeld.

Modbus läßt sich auch über serielle Schnittstellen transportieren, wobei zusätzliche Prüfsummen die Datenintegrität sicherstellen und zusätzliche Steuerzeichen Beginn und Ende der Pakete markieren.

Was Siemens in den Nutzdatenteil eines ISO-H1 Pakets packt, ist funktionell etwas ähnliches wie Modbus, d.h. Anfragen und Antworten zum Datenaustausch zwischen Steuerungen. Es ist aber nirgendwo offengelegt.

Dieses könnte wie Modbus über TCP/IP transportiert werden. Da Siemens es aber bereits über ISO transportierte, haben sie es wohl vorgezogen, das ISO-verpackte Paket wiederum in TCP zu verpacken. Vorteil: Man kann es "auspacken" und in einem H1.Netz weiterverschicken.
Nachteil: Ein Packvorgang mehr für die Kommunikationsteilnehmer.


----------



## Question_mark (9 Juli 2004)

*Ethernet Protokolle*

@Zottel



> Request For Comment


recht haste. Sorry, manchmal sind die Finger schneller als das Gehirn.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank euch zwei, ich glaube ich hab`s jetzt im groben kapiert.

Gruss
Wolle


----------

